# Denon AVR3008CI HDMI1.4/3D?



## cavinny (Sep 5, 2007)

Everyone..I own a Denon Receiver AVR3808CI. It works well with directv, bluray and all of by devices. I see that it has gotten a few upgrades via the internet. Can the HDMI of 1.3 that it has be upgraded to 1.4 with software? I am seeing new receivers advertising at 3d capable/HDMI1.4? I have a 3d ready samsung and recents went to the directv 3d channel 106, and it comes back that the receiver or tv is not passing the signal.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Try over at avsforum.com


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I don't think I've ever heard of software being able to update from 1.3 to 1.4 HDMI. That's hardware. But, it also seems that 1.4 isn't necessarily required for 3D. DirecTV HD receivers can get 3D (minus Hx20), but the HDMI port is still 1.3.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

cavinny,
Denon has pretty good support - give 'em a call


----------



## jdjeff (Sep 20, 2007)

I believe Directv only supports (currently) direct hdmi connections between the directv box and the 3d tv. Can't connect through a/v receiver.


----------

